# Show name for Misty?



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm going to start showing my mare [hopefully] soon and need show name suggestions! We do Dressage.
She's a 10 y/o, 14.1hh, chestnut tobiano Paint. I rescued her 2 years ago. She was 200 lbs underweight, had founder rings, and zero trust in humans. She tore her RF suspensory ligament last June so we've had a long, hard journey together. 
She's a very sweet, willing mare who takes care of her rider. But she's also incredibly sassy and independent - very much an alpha mare. She's a no-nonsense type of horse. She will work for you all day but she won't let you mess around. 
I really want something that reflects her.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Mist Covered Mountain 
Misted Dance
Misty Dance
Painted Mist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Mistaken.


----------



## DressageHorse (Mar 23, 2013)

Misty Mountains -like from the Hobbit 

Not sure if that interests you or not lol but the mountains are very much symbolic of a large journey (both in the book/movie and in real life).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Mystified


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My Bossy Miss.


----------



## Nova0818 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mystique


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Morning Mist


----------



## PonyHunter (Apr 6, 2015)

Miss Independence


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Dont Mess with Misty


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Mystic Miss


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Mystery Girl

Miss Chief (I do love the odd pun)


PS: Go easy on anything with "Mist" in it. It's German for manure. German speakers roll around with mirth when they read English poetry about "mist-covered mountains" and "morning mist"... or hear English-language forecasts about "mist expected in the morning"...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Miss Creant ...... Miscreant - a person who behaves badly or in a way that breaks the law.
synonyms: criminal, culprit, wrongdoer, malefactor, offender, villain, lawbreaker,evildoer, delinquent, hoodlum, reprobate; malfeasant


​


----------

